# Tommy ? of the PPCLI in WW2 and Korea



## adams_bc (26 Jan 2001)

A friend was recently telling me about a documentary that he had seen on the history channel.  The subject was a native fellow that had served in the PPCLI in WW2 and Korea and was supposedly the most decorated Canadian of WW2. He could not remember the soldier‘s full name but thought that his first name was Tommy.  
I was intrigued by the story and would like to find out more about this great soldier.  It is truly sad that far more people in Canada know who Audey Murphy (American) was than this great Canadian soldier.
Can anyone fill me in on the identity of the soldier in question and tell me where I could learn more about him, please?


[This message has been edited by adams_bc (edited 26-01-2001).]


----------



## 2 Charlie (26 Jan 2001)

Try Tommy Prince,  the following link does not mention him, however, try the VAC site and type in his name for a search at the DND site.

http://www.escape.ca/~miko/articles/nativeamerican-soldiers.htm


----------



## McG (26 Jan 2001)

I belive he was from Winnipeg.  There is a statue of him in one of the city parks.  

Predeployment medical reviews missed the fact that Sgt Prince had bad legs and he spent much of his time fighting while using a wooden cane.  He served with the second battalion PPCLI, and was with the unit when it fought at Kapyong.


----------



## adams_bc (29 Jan 2001)

Thank-you for your responses.  You have been very helpful.


----------



## RCA (3 Feb 2001)

The amazing thing about this query is that most Canadians do not even know who he was. Most Americans can tell you who Audey Murphy was but Canada‘s equivalant is almost totally forgotten. and I don‘t think it is because he was native either although you ask any Manitoban native (yes he was from Winnipeg and he also died there.)who he was and most will tell you. It is just another example of how Canada treats its war heros


----------

